# Lacie multimédia ou Apple TV



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, j'aimerais avoir un avis sur deux types de produits.
J'aimerais savoir si c'est mieux de prendre un apple ou la marque lacie en boitier multimédia.
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Jozofa (5 Mars 2013)

Tout dépend de ta configuration de départ et de tes souhaits.

Pour moi si tu es en Apple pour l'ensemble de tes composants, l'AppleTV est top, si non, l'autre solution est sans doute plus adaptée.


----------

